

How Google could beat Facebook at its own game - amichail

Google could obtain a social network graph quickly from gmail accounts.  <p>Moreover, it could release a platform similar to Facebook but take it another step further by providing free hosting on its massive computer cluster.<p>There would be some sort of revenue sharing system in place for apps created using this platform.

======
nickb
I agree. They could but will they? Google has been executing well only in the
ads area... they've performed poorly in all other ones.

If Google were smart, they could combine Gmail, Orkut, Picassa and Blogger
into a single social platform. But that would not guarantee success.

~~~
amichail
I think it would be a good move to make. Instead of hiring so many software
engineers worldwide, they could "out source" much of their app development to
entrepreneurs.

~~~
danielha
They essentially do this already by scooping up interesting startups.

~~~
amichail
But they don't scoop up that many. Outsourcing app dev to entrepreneurs would
result in thousands of apps. Google could then focus on making the
infrastructure and dev platform better.

------
cellis
ok...so? not be a smart ass, but really, who cares if goog is going to take on
fb? i've got to pay my cell phone bill, and find a cofounder. When they
actually release something, i might just check it out. But uh, goog hasn't
been so hot on the social networking/soft side of things. see: orkut.

